# KY Salt River



## pbw (Nov 19, 2017)

The temps jumped up to 65 on Saturday so I tossed the old 1236 Jon in the back of the truck and hit a local river...Caught a decent Small mouth and several large ones...

Most important took my son and he had a blast. He lost one at the boat..

https://youtu.be/ZMIUk4wYeN8


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice! I’ve never actually caught a Smallie. Definitely looks like something I need to fix!

Fishing with kids is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyandy (Nov 21, 2017)

nice going, you around shepherdsville?


----------



## KMixson (Nov 21, 2017)

SeaFaring said:


> Fishing with kids is great.



I love to see kids catching fish. It is a blast to watch. They have so much fun doing it.


----------



## pbw (Nov 21, 2017)

handyandy said:


> nice going, you around shepherdsville?



I am in south east Louisville.


If you want to hit the water some time let me know.


----------

